# Happy Birthday IBBruin!!!!



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:birthday:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLDEST MEMBER OF OUR FORUM!!!!!!!!! 

:bigok: I'm not really sure if you are the oldest but, Today, you get that priviledge. I hope we all get the priviledge to be your age & can still ride as hard as you (on a bike w/o IRS for that matter...) I hear Hemroids are killer......


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Happy Birthday Chrome Bonehead!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

49 today, where in the hell did my youth go.......


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Hope its a good one:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

happy B-day


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy B Day! Old Man! :nutkick:


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

:birthday: :fail:

do to age this thread failed just kidding happy b day man


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Watch closely as Bruin does his annual prostate check on his birthday.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

now thats funny :haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dam, I didn't know they were filming me. I WANT MY ROYALTIES!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

its pick on the mod day


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL.. That smells like the south end of a northbound chimp.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Happy B-DAY. good thing atv's are on 4 wheels, heard you old guys have trouble with balance...:rockn:*


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> *Happy B-DAY. good thing atv's are on 4 wheels, heard you old guys have trouble with balance...:rockn:*


If I could find my cane I'd show you a thing or two, but I forgot where I put it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

happy birthday bonehead....lol... dont let him lie to yall he is a slowpoke should have seen him limpin around at the met and greet


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

happy b-day man!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

walker said:


> happy birthday bonehead....lol... dont let him lie to yall he is a slowpoke should have seen him limpin around at the met and greet


Yea, there's something about having a passenger, both front axles broken, bad gas, running on one cylinder, choke sticking, front brake locking up, and a rear tire flat that'll make ya poke around. You forgot to mention I STILL kept up with you! :nutkick:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:birthday: BRUIN 


:WAYV:

Unlike the other guys I'm going to be nice to you. I was always taught to respect my elders. 

Hope you have a great one!!
D


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Whenever you get ready to retire that bad azz Prairie I'll gladly take of your hands, and If you agree to stick around for another 49 or 50 I am sure Jon would let you start a 'Rascal' or 'Hover Round' section. J/K Happy Birthday Brother!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

TX4PLAY said:


> Whenever you get ready to retire that bad azz Prairie I'll gladly take of your hands, and If you agree to stick around for another 49 or 50 I am sure Jon would let you start a 'Rascal' or 'Hover Round' section. J/K Happy Birthday Brother!


hahahahaha!!
my grandma has one of those!!


----------



## MsSweet (Oct 23, 2009)

happy birthday to my wonderful husband!!!!! 
I love you....


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

happy b day!!!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

happy birthday bruin, you've passed the get old stage now your in the just hang on stage


----------



## Fatcat (Mar 24, 2009)

He isn`t the oldest, He is my son................................Pop


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha oh yeah!!

hey you got any pics of that 96 TRX300FW?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> He is my son............................


Seems like we should be hearing that along with heavy breathing through a black mask with chewbacca standing next to me.


----------

